# Finding the wireless controller on P5W Deluxe MB

## kroghster

I have a problem getting the wireless controller to work. 

I simply can't which controller there are onboard. 

Anyone who know what controller [And maybe even which driver to use]? 

Any help appreciated.  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kroghster,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Boot with the liveCD (or install pciutils) and run lspci.

Somewhere in the output it will list your wireless card. Posr all the output if you can't spot it, or just the Wireless line if you do.

----------

## kroghster

lspci -v

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8178

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X PCI Express Root Port (rev c0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: faa00000-feafffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000cff00000-00000000efe00000

        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81d8

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177

        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000cfe00000-00000000cfe00000

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: fa900000-fa9fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

        Memory behind bridge: fa800000-fa8fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

        Memory behind bridge: fa700000-fa7fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 98

        I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185

        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 106

        I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 98

        Memory at febfbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        Memory behind bridge: fa600000-fa6fffff

        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 66

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 01) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 2606

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 82

        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d880 [size=16]

        Memory at febfb800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8179

        Flags: medium devsel

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 815b

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 90

        Memory at fa6ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at fa6f8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81e4

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]

        Memory at fa7fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Expansion ROM at fa7e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 1

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58

        Memory at fa8fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at a800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at fa8c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50

        Memory at fa9fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at fa9c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8202

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

```

I can't spot it in there...

----------

## kroghster

Guess I found it now... I don't know why but with:

lsusb -v it shows up:

```

<snip>

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x8187 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_

  iProduct                2 RTL8187_Wireless

  iSerial                 3 0015AF03E665

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 Wireless Network Card

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass         0 (Defined at Interface level)

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              5 Bulk-IN,Bulk-OUT,Bulk-OUT

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

<snip>

```

At last, a device... Now it's only the driver...  :Smile: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

If you didn't install Gentoo yet on this system, search here in the forums for your motherboard or for the JMicron RAID controller as you might have some problems installing from the Gentoo cds.

----------

## kroghster

I did install Gentoo  :Wink: 

Had only one problem using the installer [Not related to JMicron]. the installer hanged with a statement like this:

mount CD:/ sda

It was solved in the BIOS. 

[Under the pane for storage devices --> Set something to AHCI  :Smile: ]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kroghster,

Thats very interesting, your on-board wireless controller is attached to your USB.

I've not seen that before but theres no reason, from a design point of view, not to do that.

I'm not sure if there is a native Linux driver for that arrangement. Try ndiswrapper and the Windows XP driver.

----------

## cyrillic

 *kroghster wrote:*   

> At last, a device... Now it's only the driver... 

 

Try this one.

```
# emerge -pv rtl8187

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/rtl8187-1.10  437 kB 

Total size of downloads: 437 kB 
```

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Hardware support question, so moved here.

----------

## potens

I've try the net-wireless/rtl8187 (hard masked) but it freeze my system after 

a little use of the card (say, surf for 30 sec).

Do you experiment something like that ?

Nicolas

----------

## kroghster

No I am getting this error: (Sorry for the delay guys, got stuck with some other stuff)

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_rtl (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_rtl (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211-rtl.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting r8187 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/net/r8187.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Moderator: Sorry for my stupidity...  :Smile: 

I doesn't need the wireless stuff so I just kind of forgot about it.  :Smile: 

Love the forum.

----------

## hamletmun

Maybe your kernel options are not set properly

Take a look at mine.

I have Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Edition which uses rtl8187 module.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508476-highlight-r8187.html

----------

## PaulBredbury

To get wireless working on the finicky Asus P5W DH Deluxe motherboard, I use ndiswrapper (versions 1.26 and 1.31 work - I haven't tried other versions), because rtl8187 does not compile with gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r1

Use the Windows driver that came on the motherboard's CD:

```
ndiswrapper -i /mnt/cdrom/Drivers/Wireless/WIN98/Netrtuw.inf
```

Relevant kernel config:

```
# grep IEEE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=n
```

Sample /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```
#!/sbin/runscript

opts="start stop restart"

start() {

   ebegin "Starting wireless"

   modprobe ndiswrapper

   ifconfig wlan0 up

   ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.8

   iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

   iwconfig wlan0 key open 38419283472182742389457129

   iwconfig wlan0 channel 9

   iwconfig wlan0 essid 1234

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping wireless"

   ifconfig wlan0 down

   modprobe -r ndiswrapper

   eend $?

}

restart() {

   iwpriv wlan0 ndis_reset

}
```

Don't forget to attach the white circular aerial's cable to the external screw-in motherboard connection.

Ignore Realtek's Windows driver (version 1.234, dated 2006-10-30) because it cannot set the ESSID.

----------

## PaulBredbury

See bug for a working ebuild for rtl8187 on kernel 2.6.19  :Smile: 

----------

